
The Hunt for the Tinmouth Apple - aaronbrethorst
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/restaurants/blog/2015/09/29/tinmouth-apple/print/
======
bootload
_" The best apple you’ve never had is out there."_

Best apple I ever had was picked off a backyard tree in apple growing area
about 40km outside Melbourne. It was an old variety, small with the colouring
of a Jonathon. The first bite revealed pure white flesh with a translucent
core. A snow apple the locals called them. Spoils every apple I've eaten
since.

